

Startup Quote: Ryan Freitas, co-founder, About.me - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7103456617

======
raychancc
No one gives a damn about the size of your to-do list.

\- Ryan Freitas (@ryanchris)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7103456617>

